# Prophets Thumb Print



## teamsarazara (4 February 2012)

Only recently I've noticed the 'thumb print' on my horse, not because i'm not observant, just because its only slightly. Can anyone tell me exactly what they are? And is it a sign of good breeding or is that just a wife's tale?


----------



## Montyforever (4 February 2012)

My mare has one and I've been told its a sign of Arab blood, which makes sense as she's welsh a but she has quite a few Arabs in the past 5 generations but I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## teamsarazara (4 February 2012)

montyforever said:



			My mare has one and I've been told its a sign of Arab blood, which makes sense as she's welsh a but she has quite a few Arabs in the past 5 generations but I'm not 100% sure!
		
Click to expand...

That would make sense for mine too, she is also welsh but looks very Araby.


----------



## L&M (4 February 2012)

Just to buck the trend my ISH has one.....sired by Kiltealy Spring (famous irish eventing sire).

No idea why they are there, or what they signify, so very intersted in any more informative replies!


----------



## Misog2000 (4 February 2012)

I thought they were formed in the womb by the way the foal lays? This may well be an old wives tale though


----------



## sandi_84 (4 February 2012)

I've heard the story behind it and how all horses with it are supposed to be descended from the original mares but I've also been told it can be old scarring or torn musclulature.
I was looking at a cob who had it at one point and he was more in the category of "devil's thumbprint"


----------



## Holzdweaver (4 February 2012)

Some say its muscular damage under the skin, but i like the story better  

A widespread belief tells of how any horse that has a groove in its neck is to be treasured and treated with great respect as it believed to come from a the line of horses that belonged to the Prophet Mahomet. If you can place your thumb gently into the groove on the neck, which is known as the 'Prophet's Thumb Print', then the horse is allegedly connected to one of the five brood mares that Mahomet owned, and therefore sacred. 

The five mares of Mohammed by Ilil Arbel, Ph.D. 
The hot desert wind blew against the tent, driving the dust inside. Fatima walked softly in, carrying an earthenware jug full of cold water, and handed it to the Prophet. "Please, stop tormenting yourself, Mohammed," she said, "drink some water!" "I will drink when the test is over, and the horses can drink, too. I cannot drink knowing they are thirsty," said the Prophet to his daughter. "I do not understand this test, nor do I like it," said Fatima angrily. "Depriving the horses from drinking for three full days is cruel. I cannot believe you would do it, a man who loves animals better than himself!" "I must. Allah commanded me -- would you have me disobey God? The spread of Islam depends greatly on the loyalty and strength of our horses. The best of these horses, said Allah, will be honored till the end of time... But it is the evening of the third day now, so let us go to the horses and conduct the test." He took a horn that hung at the tents entrance, and walked toward an enclosure where about a hundred horses were confined, a little distance from the water hole of the oasis. The horses looked reproachfully at their beloved master as he quickly opened the gate. Tormented by thirst, the horses galloped to the water hole, but before they could reach it, Mohammed raised the horn to his lips and sounded the call for war. The horses ignored it. They were so thirsty that perhaps they couldnt even hear it, and went on galloping toward the water. But not all of them. Five mares stopped. Without hesitation, they turned around and returned to Mohammed, ready to do whatever was required of them. The Prophet stroked their silky manes, tears in his eyes. He led them to the water and envisioned the glorious future as they drank. He knew that these mares would foal the finest of Arab horses, the only horses of pure blood, the horses that would help bring Islam to every corner of the Earth.


----------



## Holly Hocks (4 February 2012)

My old TB gelding had a massive prophet's thumbprint- don't know what it's an indicator of, if anything....


----------



## Jackson (4 February 2012)

Hmm, I read that the person who's thumb fits in to the hole, is the horses perfect owner 

There's a mare around here who has a dip on either side of her neck where her feet were in the womb?


----------



## Mynyddcymro (4 February 2012)

My shetland has a definite thumb print on the left hand side of his neck


----------



## mon (4 February 2012)

My mare has a 3inch indent to left side of tail been told it would of been there since birth, called Alice Mark anyone heard of that?


----------



## TarrSteps (5 February 2012)

The only problem with the theory that it's where the hoof rests against the neck in the womb is that the foals legs are a LOT longer than its neck. . . .


----------



## sleepykitten (5 February 2012)

My Freisian has one on his bum


----------

